# Training schedule for new puppy (14 weeks old)



## JenGoldenMom (Jul 23, 2011)

Bump.......


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

We have a 14 week old too! 

We have been attending puppy school for going on 4 weeks now. I'm amazed at how quickly they pick things up. They are really great learners. This is our first puppy. 

He's a good sitter. I'm not a big fan of giving treats for a job well done. But that's just me. It backfired on me one day because he ended up not eating his dinner because he was being such a good boy that he was full on treats and ended up spewing them out in the middle of the night ... now he's happy with praise. I'm trying to teach him go shake hands, he does it, but he has to be in down position, then he'll give me his paw. It's so stinking cute, I just go with it.

He's good at bringing his toys back to me .. retrieving! And "give it". He also comes when called. He did that during his first week of training when he had me hide around a corner, much to the amazement of the trainer ... I guess that's good for a 10 week old.

The treats I give him and he loves are little pieces of ice. I use them in the crate. I also keep 2 frozen peanut butter kongs handy for when I need to do chores around the house or put groceries away when I need at least 30 minutes to get something done and he needs to sit in his crate.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

JenGoldenMom said:


> Hi, I just brought home a 14 week old puppy last weekend and am trying to figure out a schedule for training her without it being overwhelming.
> 
> I've already taught her "sit" although she's not 100% unless there is a treat in my hand. When her food is on the way, she jumps into her crate and sits down - she knows sitting is a good way to get treats.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are doing great<:

The only other suggestion would be #3's. If you get three good sits, stop there or move on to something else. And like you are doing, it's not one big session. You are doing bits and pieces all through the day and with everything you do.

Good luck - and she's adorable.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tag was doing sit, down, walk back, twirl, and our favorite the get it game at fourteen weeks. Sounds like you have a good start.

Your puppy is adorable!


----------

